

Spot the Ball - uptown
http://projects.nytimes.com/interactive/sports/worldcup/spot-the-ball/2014/06/17

======
scrumper
A high tech take on an old newspaper staple. Back when I were a lad you'd have
to tear out the page and post your guesses back to the paper.

------
Permit
Weird, in Windows 8, Chrome 35 with AdBlock and no other extensions, I can't
drag the ball.

Actually, I've noticed in the past I could never highlight text on NYT and
assumed it was a feature (a weak attempt to avoid others copying text).

Doesn't seem to be AdBlock related, as disabling it didn't fix anything.

------
donbronson
Cool little site. Definitely fun. Definitely seems like the NY Times is
shifting towards Buzzfeed though.

~~~
esmooov
What next? Crosswords in the paper?

